# Whatever amazonaws.com is...



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2008)

...it's intermittently causing _really _long page loads here for me.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2008)

No idea. Not something I put in, nor am I finding it in the site code.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks like its something with http://aws.amazon.com/, which is a cloud computing doohickey. Only Amazon links I've got are some to order books. Nothing in the templates or automatically loading.

Clear your browser cache, see if that helps.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 17, 2008)

OK, I'll try!


----------

